# 86 300zx cranks wont start!!!



## cgpinoy (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok here it goes:

I bought this 86 non turbo automatic from a friend who was moving and it was just sitting in his driveway. He said when he would go uphill it would stall out. So he offerred the car to me for 200 bucks and i bought it. When I went to pick it up the battery was dead and so I had a portable charger. My dumb ass accidently hooked the leads up backwards for like 2 seconds and it cranked but would not start. Here is what I have found so far:

No spark from coil
No fuel pressure
ECU has no lights

I have the service manual and It looks like there is no power to ecu at 27 and 35. The EFI relay is not closing. 

I have replaced:

efi relay
ecu
power transitor
coil

no change...its crazy

I also found pin 6 from ecu when ignition is turned from on to off is supposed to read 0v on and 12v off for 6 seconds. It just stays at 12v. Also I found a black wire that connects to the distributor attached to what looks like a capacitor but I think its called a ingnition condensor. Not sure if its a ground or what but when I check continuity from distributor to other side of condeser there is nothing. Am I supposed to read through the ignition condenser? 

Anyway this is boggling my mind..any suggestions?


----------

